# NEW EPISODE: Flapper's 3rd Birthday



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

http://mrflapper.com/070429.htm
In this episode, Flapper reflects on his life and eats a Birthday treat.










Quacks,

Tiff


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY FLAPPER!!. *You're certainly the best looking duck I know.........hope you have many many more..............oh, by the way......you can have all of MY green peas for your birthday cause I don't like em'..............LOL


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRDTHDAY, FLAPPER!!!

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happiest Third Hatchday, Mr. Flapper! You da man!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Flapperday you birthday cutie!

fp


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

HAPPY HATCHDAY Mr. Flapper! I hope you had a great day filled with treats and fun


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*FLAPPER...*

*A MOST HAPPY HATCH DAY TO OUR FAVORITE DUCK!!*

You can have all MY peas too...I don't like 'em EITHER!! 


    

Shi & Mr. Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gosh! What a pea pickin' bunch of pea haters here on P-T. I'm sure you pea pickers know that Flapper gets Mc D gift certificates from his fans for french fries .. I'll bet you all could band together and "gift" Mr. Flapper with a year's supply of peas if you wanted  

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR. FLAPPER

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Wishing you a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mr. Flaper.  

I would be *honored* to sit down & share a plate of peas with you, (*providing they're the frozen not canned ones, which it looks like they are*).  

You & your friends are delightful. Many thanks to your Mom for sharing your life with us.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mr. Flapper, you are my favorite duck and I hope you have many, many more birthdays. We love you.

HAPPY THIRD BIRTHDAY LITTLE GUY


PS - I love peas and would love to dine with you.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Mr Flapper,

Glad you had such a wonderful birthday!!!

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy Belated Birthday Flapper!

Glad you had such a great day!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh my goodness, Mr. Flapper! I certainly HOPE you didn't think I wouldn't be DELIGHTED to eat with you!  

I would just take my peas in mashed potatoes, thank you...(kinda like French Fries, but "mushed.")  

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Happy birthday, Flapper! Mmmm, peas! I love the shot of you visiting Lake Washington. That's an interesting yoga position, balanced on top of Tiff's head.  You are one lucky ducky to live with such a thoughtful family!


----------

